# 2016 Traditional Archery Shoot and Gatherings Schedule



## Jake Allen

Dates and events are subject to change. Some of these are tentative. Mistakes and changes are subject to correction without notice so check the calendar for changes before making final plans. This should give y'all something to start with.

2015 Traditional Archery Shoots and Gatherings
NOTE: This calendar is for inclusion of all Traditional only events. Mixed events (Traditional and Compound) will not be posted here.

May 2016

Friday-Sunday, 4/29 & 30, May 1
18th Annual Tennessee Classic
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
1079 Ashley Road
Chapmansboro, TN 37035

Sunday, 5/1
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – 

Saturday, 5/14
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
Benefit for Cancer Research
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Saturday, 5/21
TBG Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 5/15
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 5/15
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

June 2016

Sunday, 6/5
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Annual Founder's Memorial Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – 

Friday-Sunday, 6/3, 4 & 5
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

Saturday, 6/11
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 6/19
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 6/19
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN


July 2016

Saturday, July 2
Archery Shoot and Celebrate our Independence 
Jerry Russell’s
524 Shamrock Lane
Dawsonville, Ga 30534

Saturday, 7/9
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 7/10
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – 

Friday, 7/15 - Sunday, 7/17
7th Annual IBO Traditional World Tournament
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
1079 Ashley Road
Chapmansboro, TN 37035

Sunday, 7/17
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 7/17
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

August 2016

Sunday, 8/7
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Club Championship Shoot
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – 

Saturday 8/6
The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia Banquet
Garden Patch Restaurant, Barnesville, Ga
Business Meeting 3:30 to 4:30
Socialize, Eat, Guest Speaker, Fund Raising until 8

Saturday, 8/13
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 8/21
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 8/21
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

October 2016

Horse Creek Hunt, Horsecreek WMA, (near) Jacksonville
October 25 to 30
thread from last year
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=849712&highlight=hunt

February 2016

Sunday 2/7
Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – Jeff Hampton and Tomi Varnell

Saturday, 2/13
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Road
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 2/14
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
Dexter, GA

Sunday, 2/14
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

Saturday, 2/20
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
2016 Central Zone Shoot
Culloden, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Friday-Sunday, 2/26, 27, and 2/28
2016 Pre-Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill Historical State Park
McCalla, AL

March 2016

Sunday, 3/6
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot hosts – 

Saturday, 3/12
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Saturday, 3/19and Sunday, 3/20
TBG Annual Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot
The Rock Ranch,
The Rock, GA
www.tradbowgeorgia.com

Sunday, 3/20
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA 31065

Sunday, 3/20
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN

April 2016

Sunday, 4/3
North Georgia Traditional Archery Club
Gainesville, GA
Shoot host – 

Saturday, 4/9
South Georgia Traditional Archery and Primitive Skills Club
154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, GA 31806

Sunday, 4/17
Traditional Archery in Laurens County
2043 Montrose-Allentown Road
Montrose, GA

Sunday, 4/17
YOF and Sore Losers Club
Crossville, TN 

Saturday 4/23
The Archer’s for Alzheimer’s Benefit Shoot
Culloden, Ga


----------



## triseven

What is the date/time of the February Georgia Traditional Archery Club event in Gainesville?


----------



## Todd Cook

Thank you sir! Lots of good info.


----------



## Jake Allen

triseven said:


> What is the date/time of the February Georgia Traditional Archery Club event in Gainesville?



Sunday, 2/7 (Sorry I missed that one)

Devotional at 8:45
The course will be open by 8:00 or so.
Lunch will be ready by 11:30


----------



## dpoole

Jake Allen said:


> Sunday, 2/7 (Sorry I missed that one)
> 
> Devotional at 8:45
> The course will be open by 8:00 or so.
> Lunch will be ready by 11:30



mistake number two for 2016


----------



## Barebowyer

"Tough Crowd"  LOL...


----------



## AllAmerican

Thanks Jeff...


----------



## Jake Allen

Barebowyer said:


> "Tough Crowd"  LOL...



Sure is. 



AllAmerican said:


> Thanks Jeff...



You are welcome John!


----------



## John V.

Jeff, Thanks for taking the time to pull this information together!


----------



## dutchman

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. First time visitors to our club shoot for free. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

We have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## Barry Duggan

dpoole said:


> mistake number two for 2016



Did you mark it on the door?


----------



## robert carter

HorseCreek hunt will be the last weekend in October again . Tuesday through Sunday. Ya`ll come. We won`t order any gnats this year..RC


----------



## Barry Duggan

robert carter said:


> We won`t order any gnats this year..RC



I kinda liked them. I found them right flavorful and chocked full of protein too.


----------



## mudcreek

My wife and I went to a shoot last year put on by a church in a little town near Augusta. Big Jim was there, and they had a great church service and lunch. Naturally, I can't remember where or when. Anybody can help me out?


----------



## Dennis

Appling


----------



## mudcreek

Yep. That was it. Will make it this year for sure.


----------



## rehatch

The Traditional Archery in Laurens shoot for February will be on the 21st, not today the 14th...


----------

